# Media Request



## MikeBoard1200

Good afternoon!

My name is Mike and I'm a reporter with WOAI news in San Antonio, Texas. I'm working on a story about Texans who have moved to Mexico. In this current election, I've heard people on both sides of the aisle say that if a candidate gets elected, they're leaving the country. I was hoping to find someone who has moved to mexico, who would be able to tell me about the experience. I dont care about the reason you left, just about the experience.

Please drop me a line at michaelboard at woai.com

If possible, I'd also love to chat with someone on the phone. We can probably set that up over email.


Thanks and have a great day!

-mike


----------



## chuck846

Sounds a bit similar to the story today about the Canadian island - regarding a possible Trump election.

You should come down and interview people in person.


----------



## Chelloveck

Every U.S. presidential election in my lifetime there's been people who publicly vow to move to Canada or Mexico or wherever if the "other side" wins.

I've never seen a post-election follow-up news story about the people who actually follow through on that promise, though.


----------



## citlali

That would be an interesting story.., the follow-up story.. 

I knew someone in San Cristobal from Fort Worth who moved to the coast in Oaxaca and she told me she would not go back to Texas until Obama was gone. Then her daughter also from there buit a house on the beach and her mother moved into the casita. She was waiting to hear if Obama would be re elected before she made the ecision to buy a place in Texas. If he was re elected she was goint to stay at the beach until he was gone..sorry but I do not know the end of that story..neither do I know what will happen to her if Hilary is elected..


----------

